# Solved: One Server, Two Names



## KatanSatan (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know if it is possible to give a windows 2003 R2 server two names. The idea is so that if for example if you map a drive to the server you could begin with \\FRED or \\SAM.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

not possible....you can map to different folders or different drive letters to the same share.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

This forummight have the info you need to get this to work with 2003:
http://www.petri.co.il/forums/showthread.php?t=1733

HTH


----------

